# Nick. Marshall



## yellowduckdog (Jul 11, 2014)

Spit the bit, tinted windows ticket and had m j not enough to ticket but still.... We will see how this is handled. Personally I think he should be gone he was given a 2nd chance he blew it ( so to speak) but in college terms minimum 2-3 games


----------



## Throwback (Jul 11, 2014)

The bigger question his should marijuana and tinted windows be against the law in a free country?

T


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 11, 2014)

I thought he had been fully rehabilitated now that he was in the more disciplined environment at auburn?  I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 11, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I thought he had been fully rehabilitated now that he was in the more disciplined environment at auburn?  I guess you learn something new everyday.



Not sure ,was he caught with MJ at uga or stealing which one is AU supposed to rehab him on. I knew JHC was 3- times for dope and Trigga for stealing ,what was NMR and wiggins stories


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 11, 2014)

No surprise. Where are the Auburn fans that say these kids are in trouble only because of the environment at UGA and at AU they find Jesus???


----------



## Horns (Jul 11, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> No surprise. Where are the Auburn fans that say these kids are in trouble only because of the environment at UGA and at AU they find Jesus???


----------



## tcward (Jul 11, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I thought he had been fully rehabilitated now that he was in the more disciplined environment at auburn?  I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## weagle (Jul 11, 2014)

A disciplined program doesn't guarantee that every player will always make the right decisions.  Only that they understand what is expected of them and the consequences of non compliance.  

We hand out proper punishment when discipline breaks down and have proven so over the years.  

We have also taken kids who were out of control in undisciplined environments and taught them to toe the line.

I don't understand how anyone can not see Auburn does it the right way, and all the other programs do not.  

WDE


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> A disciplined program doesn't guarantee that every player will always make the right decisions.  Only that they understand what is expected of them and the consequences of non compliance.
> 
> We hand out proper punishment when discipline breaks down and have proven so over the years.
> 
> ...



Sorry.  I don't see it.  I guess we will watch and see now with this.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> A disciplined program doesn't guarantee that every player will always make the right decisions.  Only that they understand what is expected of them and the consequences of non compliance.
> 
> We hand out proper punishment when discipline breaks down and have proven so over the years.
> 
> ...



WDE? What disciplined Environment?


----------



## Horns (Jul 11, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> WDE? What disciplined Environment?




Pretty good one Silver!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 11, 2014)

silver britches said:


> wde? What disciplined environment? :d



lmbo!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> A disciplined program doesn't guarantee that every player will always make the right decisions.  Only that they understand what is expected of them and the consequences of non compliance.
> 
> We hand out proper punishment when discipline breaks down and have proven so over the years.
> 
> ...



Don't see it my friend. I see that you have had two players popped for weed in the last two weeks or so and they have been at Auburn a total of six years between them without a single failed drug test or at least discipline stemming from one. I'm calling complete - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - on that one and I don't understand how anyone can believe that these two boneheads haven't been smoking since day one. Marshall was popped in Reynolds going EASTBOUND on Hwy 96 which means he was coming FROM Auburn with the bag, not just hanging around with old buddies from Wilcox county.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 11, 2014)

@RickyParks46: Auburn is under a zero tolerance rule right? Haha let's really see. Cause that's what I was told


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 11, 2014)

Auburn's policy, which the school provided to The News, is less forgiving. It hits student-athletes with longer suspensions more quickly, depending on the banned substance involved.

Test positive the first time for traditional or synthetic marijuana, and there's counseling but no loss of playing time. Test positive the first time for another banned substance, and you're suspended for 50 percent of your season.

If your first and second positive tests are for either kind of marijuana, the second positive test triggers a suspension for 50 percent of your season. A third positive test in that category, and you lose your privilege to play at Auburn permanently.

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/08/auburns_tougher_drug_policy_wo.html


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 11, 2014)

Had it above his visor in his car.  Not even trying to hide it. I wonder if he would test positive??????    Unbelievable.....   I'm sure it will be justified.  I can hear it now,  "it was less than an ounce man".


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 11, 2014)

AU doesn't suspend folks for simple traffic violations,I'm sure Mr Marshall will do the right thing and pay the fine.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 12, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Auburn's policy, which the school provided to The News, is less forgiving. It hits student-athletes with longer suspensions more quickly, depending on the banned substance involved.
> 
> Test positive the first time for traditional or synthetic marijuana, and there's counseling but no loss of playing time. Test positive the first time for another banned substance, and you're suspended for 50 percent of your season.
> 
> ...



It all depends on how valuable of a player it is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2014)

I cracked up at what Blutarsky said about it over at Get The Picture.

"What I admire most about the Nick Marshall pot story is the freaking ruthless efficiency behind it.  Gus doesn't have to wait for a suspension or juggle Auburn's roster to make room for another quarterback because Marshall is already on Auburn's roster.  It's like bringing the principles of the Hurry Up No Huddle Offense to roster management."  

Lol.  That cracked me up.

Weagle that is either one of the finest uses of sarcasm and humor that I've ever seen used here or one of the most utterly asinine and totally blindly loyal posts I've ever seen here.

And the fact that I really can't be sure which one it is makes it pure genius if the former variety is true.


----------



## weagle (Jul 12, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Weagle that is either one of the finest uses of sarcasm and humor that I've ever seen used here or one of the most utterly asinine and totally blindly loyal posts I've ever seen here.
> 
> And the fact that I really can't be sure which one it is makes it pure genius if the former variety is true.



Me a homer?  No way.  

It's easy to defend Auburn because we do no wrong.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

Again.......


punishment??? discipline???  

http://thesaurus.com/browse/punishment

AND THIS ( from my Cambridge desktop 1997)......

punishment1) the act of imposing a penalty or other form of discipline at the discretion of a court or other authority as contrasted by a predetermined statute. 2) the act of imposing discipline upon an offending party or individual.




this is gettin good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> Me a homer?  No way.
> 
> It's easy to defend Auburn because we do no wrong.


----------



## weagle (Jul 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Again.......
> 
> 
> punishment??? discipline???
> ...



If you have to check a thesaurus , you'll never get it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 12, 2014)

I am told Coach Bruce Pearl will personally handle this in house.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> If you have to check a thesaurus , you'll never get it.



Yeah, those books at higher learning institutions have it all wrong. I reckon I ought to just forget all of that stuff I learned in college; throw that Hodges and Harbrace away along with my Cambridge Desktop. Those English professors  are complete morons! They should get their definitions from the University of Auburn Athletic Department !


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry Barners, but for the foreseeable  future, Gus Malzahn and the Barn AD, will be as busy as a cat in a litter box. A few Barn fans will be as well. Explanation for lack of action will be much more difficult than actual action. Media Days will be fun!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 12, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Spit the bit, tinted windows ticket and had m j not enough to ticket but still.... We will see how this is handled. Personally I think he should be gone he was given a 2nd chance he blew it ( so to speak) but in college terms minimum 2-3 games



For a Barner, you have amazing clarity of thought. I salute you sir. Two to three games is what I thought as a minimum. But, gone is my personal opinion as well.


----------



## weagle (Jul 12, 2014)

The punishment for undisciplined behavior when I was at there started with multiple trips up and down the stairs at Jordan-Hare carrying cinder blocks at 6am.  

Failure to learn your lesson and become a disciplined member of the team escalated the consequences to being suspended and eventually kicked off.

I'm not sure where Nick is in that process.  He seems to maintain discipline while he's involved in the program at Auburn, but Georgia, both the University and the State seem to bring out the undisciplined behavior.  

I still have faith that Coach Malzahn and the staff will straighten him out.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> We have also taken kids who were out of control in undisciplined environments and taught them to toe the line.
> 
> I don't understand how anyone can not see Auburn does it the right way, and all the other programs do not.
> 
> WDE



    So much for that cow college phychology course you took.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 12, 2014)

Good thing is this was obviously the first time nick had experimented with marijuana and he was caught.  I know there is no way he ever failed a test prior to this.  The structured discipline program of rigorous testing surely would have been enough to scare him straight .  What good luck!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> The punishment for undisciplined behavior when I was at there started with multiple trips up and down the stairs at Jordan-Hare carrying cinder blocks at 6am.
> 
> Failure to learn your lesson and become a disciplined member of the team escalated the consequences to being suspended and eventually kicked off.
> 
> ...



Well. All we've heard is about zero tolerance with these transfers that got kicked off of rival programs. That's about to be tested.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 12, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Well. All we've heard is about zero tolerance with these transfers that got kicked off of rival programs. That's about to be tested.



I hope he keeps playing. Id love for him to beat UGA AGAIN after this. 


T


----------



## weagle (Jul 12, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Well. All we've heard is about zero tolerance with these transfers that got kicked off of rival programs. That's about to be tested.



The zero tolerance thing is a new one for me.  Never heard of a program that didn't have an incremental set of consequences based on disciplinary infractions.

It takes a while to work the UGA out of them.  We succeed with some, but they have to have the commitment.  We'll see if Nick has what it takes to fight his way back up now that he's knocked himself down. 

I have 100% confidence in Coach Malzahn's judgement in such matters.


----------



## weagle (Jul 12, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I hope he keeps playing. Id love for him to beat UGA AGAIN after this.
> 
> 
> T



He might get a chance to do it twice this year if they can get out of the East.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> He might get a chance to do it twice this year if they can get out of the East.



That's not much of a feat,it's just UGA,they are accustomed to it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I hope he keeps playing. Id love for him to beat UGA AGAIN after this.
> 
> 
> T



Ain't gonna happen.  We are going to bribe Josh Harvey to go visit him the night before the game.  By gametime, everything will be cool man ... cool.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2014)

weagle said:


> It takes a while to work the UGA out of them.  We succeed with some, but they have to have the commitment.  We'll see if Nick has what it takes to fight his way back up now that he's knocked himself down.



That's right, y'all work all of those teachings of honesty and ethics right out of them.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 13, 2014)

Can't wait to hear his explanation at media days. I wonder if ESPN is going to have subtitles.


----------



## weagle (Jul 13, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> That's right, y'all work all of those teachings of honesty and ethics right out of them.



Are those the teachings that result in UGA athletes getting arrested on felony drug charges?  (with intention to distribute)
http://onlineathens.com/breaking-news/2014-07-13/hoops-forward-morris-arrested-drug-related-charge


Yep,  that's exactly what we have to work out of them.  Nick got a ticket for stupid behavior, not a felony arrest.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like the Barn will have a new starting forward this year! One has to assume he is on the "Auburn Drug Rahabilitation Plan for Out of State Transfers."
I read on another board that the "Gus Bus" does make daily stops at the parole board and the probation office.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 13, 2014)

weagle said:


> Are those the teachings that result in UGA athletes getting arrested on felony drug charges?  (with intention to distribute)
> http://onlineathens.com/breaking-news/2014-07-13/hoops-forward-morris-arrested-drug-related-charge
> 
> 
> Yep,  that's exactly what we have to work out of them.  Nick got a ticket for stupid behavior, not a felony arrest.



Now this is shocking news. Was anybody else aware that Uga still had a basketball team?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Now this is shocking news. Was anybody else aware that Uga still had a basketball team?



The Athens police apparently are


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Now this is shocking news. Was anybody else aware that Uga still had a basketball team?


----------



## weagle (Jul 13, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Now this is shocking news. Was anybody else aware that Uga still had a basketball team?





Football season can't get here fast enough.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 13, 2014)

I guess football season will slow down the arrest rate on the Plains.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I guess football season will slow down the arrest rate on the Plains.



Who got arrested  that's a little west of AU (2 hrs)
Oh and a bball player from uga


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2014)

My only Question is. What will Auburn do for a starting Qb on the first two play of thier first preseason scrimmage.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My only Question is. What will Auburn do for a starting Qb on the first two play of thier first preseason scrimmage.



hilarious.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Who got arrested  that's a little west of AU (2 hrs)
> Oh and a bball player from uga



Tell me more about who got arrested 2 hours WEST of AU?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Tell me more about who got arrested 2 hours WEST of AU?



 D Lineman for the University of bammer


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My only Question is. What will Auburn do for a starting Qb on the first two play of thier first preseason scrimmage.



I give up what will da do ?


----------



## weagle (Jul 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My only Question is. What will Auburn do for a starting Qb on the first two play of thier first preseason scrimmage.



Play one: Nick Marshall hands off to Cameron Artis-Payne

Play two: Nick Marshall option pass to Sammie Coats


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> D Lineman for the University of bammer



Who was it?


----------



## Throwback (Jul 13, 2014)

weagle said:


> Play one: Nick Marshall hands off to Cameron Artis-Payne
> 
> Play two: Nick Marshall option pass to Sammie Coats



Touchdown auburn!


T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The bigger question his should marijuana and tinted windows be against the law in a free country?
> 
> T



No it shouldn't be against the law. What say you?


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The bigger question his should marijuana and tinted windows be against the law in a free country?
> 
> T



Funny, you didn't mention this when you posted about a couple of DAWGS caught with a little weed.  Are you a democrat or just a regular everyday hypocrite?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 3, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Funny, you didn't mention this when you posted about a couple of DAWGS caught with a little weed.  Are you a democrat or just a regular everyday hypocrite?


Dear lord y’all have really forgotten the mark richt years mindset haven’t you?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dear lord y’all have really forgotten the mark richt years mindset haven’t you?


No just wanted to remind you of your past....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dear lord y’all have really forgotten the mark richt years mindset haven’t you?



We tried to forget it, but you guys kept picking up the players that he kicked off the team, and puting them on TV as stars.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We tried to forget it, but you guys kept picking up the players that he kicked off the team, and puting them on TV as stars.



?‍


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dear lord y’all have really forgotten the mark richt years mindset haven’t you?



Nope, but I think your brain is fogged from getting too close to the exhaust from the Gus bus.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No it shouldn't be against the law. What say you?




Hey T.... You never answered ^this^...


----------

